

Y Combinator funded iPhone App makes $12 Million in 2011 - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/top-canadian-iphone-app-made-12-million-in-2011-2012-01-06

======
bri3d
It's important to note that not all revenue is tracked by Apple (and hence
realized in Top Grossing), much as they've been trying to take 30% of
everything. Many free (and even paid!) apps make a very, very large amount of
money off of both third-party in-app advertising and revenue/placement tie-in
offers (i.e. "put my product in your game, make $$$").

So while this article is a good plug for A Thinking Ape it's important to note
that "freemium via IAP" is _not_ the only "freemium" iOS app model and
certainly not the only way to generate revenue, and hence the Top Grossing
list is not an accurate summary of the actual top grossing apps or developers
across any given year.

